# How many TOTers did you get?



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

So far 275. Town Commons hasn't ended their haunted house yet, so we expect more.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

It's quarter to 8 here, & it's starting to taper off as well. Usually though we have at least one last, large group come by. Had around 45. Officially we're supposed to end at 8pm, but unofficially it goes 'til 9pm.

Glad you had good weather & TOT's. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Still going at 8:10 pm, but it is light and likely going to end around 8:30 since it is a school night. 

72 and counting as of now.

ETA: ended at 8:45pm with a final count at ~94.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I made 50 treatbags, they ran out and I think we've had about 20 since. I'll be shutting off the lights in about 20 minutes, but it's been at least that long since our last TOTs.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

We had a very good year again and had around 600 plus ToT's Everything went pretty good. Was well worth it and we had a blast.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

About 32 to 35 i lost count, but a lot between 6:30 and 7pm. Last ones at 8pm


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

No clue! We weren't home, but I doubt we had more than 10 total. Our subdivision is way too spread out, and there just aren't that many houses at all, and fewer with little kids. 

As per my tradition, every decoration was down shortly after 9pm.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

We had about 18. About half as many as last year. I think being Monday hurt the numbers a lot. The weather was great. Upper 60s, dry and just a slight wind.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I had made 96 treat bags and we have 30 left. 66 kids. They came in bursts, lots of lag. One kid actually complained I gave out too much stuff! He also said I decorated too much. It was a nice increase from living up on the hill. At our old house we maxed at about 40 to 45 kids.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

First year in a house, first time getting tots in 24 years. 

Just past 9:00, final count was 98. I bought 145 pieces and was worried. I have an elementary and middle school right off my subdivision.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

I had 110, which is about normal. last ones around 7:45pm, TOTing was 6:00pm - 8:00pm here. Lots of candy left over too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This was our first Halloween in our new house, too! We had a little over 150 ToTs in two hours...enough to keep us busy, but not so many that we were overwhelmed. At our old house, we only got 9-25 ToTs, so this was a nice change. The weather was nicer than it has ever been, too, clear, breezy and in the 60's. (Normally it's super cold and sometime raining.) I had made up 132 treat bags...we gave those all away and used some of the extra loose candy, which I thankfully bought! Now we have more of an idea for next year as to what to expect.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Only *57*. Last year was about 85. Temperature was 43F - but dry. 

NOBODY showed up the last half hour.

Now, I have to go through all the leftovers and take the food back out. Ugh!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I usually average about 40-50 every year, but this year it doubled!! I had about 100ish. pretty happy about it


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

We had at least 144, slightly more than last year which surprised me considering its a Monday vs last year on Saturday. Started about 630 and i had a pair come at 9 as i was shutting everything down. Weather was great, had a nice chill in the air, but it wasnt too cold. Had a lot of fun and it seemed the kids enjoyed my display and my neighbors who dress up. Almost ran out of candy, all thats left is the stuff i put aside for me. Next year im getting a third costco bag so i can give out more.


----------



## pmm6904 (Nov 1, 2015)

101. Got lots of compliments on our display, and several who said they came to our neighborhood because they had seen the display while driving through the neighborhood in the last few weeks.


----------



## nois4 (Apr 26, 2014)

180 this year. Best year yet. Lots of compliments


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't know the number but we went though 8 big bags of candy ( 80+ variety bags) and have one left. Second year at our house. Just like sumrtym, I too have an elementary and middle school right next to my subdivision. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

100. I just made it. Last year with Halloween on Sunday, only had 50. There's no doubt weekday Halloweens bring in more tots. I knew that and I bought accordingly, only I need to up it a bit more until we're back to weekends.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

We prepared for 275 and got 340 (had to dive into our back up stash). Our haunted walk thru was well advertised through social media as well as through radio. We opened at 5pm and were prepared to stay open till 10pm but closed around 9:30 due to lac of TOT's. 

NOTE: These numbers are in spite of terrible halloweening weather 6C (41F) and rain.


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

We had about 150, down considerably due to a school night. Oh well we all still had fun.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

we got 365 or so ... our best ever 

about 100 more than last year ... finally broke 300 

got a ton of compliments ... more than usual 

best halloween ever!

started out a bit windy so i was concerned with fog & my lasers, but the wind died down enough so the laser vortex was awesome & so was the other one which i modified to make a line ... wanted to do another line that was going to scan back & forth over part of the yard from a higher location ... that would have been kewl ... its on my to do for next year list

a lot of people liked the dancing skellys video i had in an upstairs bedroom

amk


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

We had about 100. Give or take a handful.


----------



## redlandmaggie (Aug 22, 2016)

11... we had 11. Which is pretty good considering we are on the most bah humbug street ever.


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

We had about 20-25. far more than we have ever had before.

We had a couple complain that we were too scary. And one mum claim she wet herself.


----------



## Matt Roberts (Feb 8, 2016)

Had just over 200, and raised £80 for charity.~
Last ToT came around 8:30, first came around 6:00

Weather was excellent for the uk, Warm, No Wind and No Rain


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

We had 14 which is the usual amount. Not many kids in our neighborhood


----------



## LittleMy (Oct 25, 2015)

We had 197... which is low. We usually run out of candy at 250. I think it was because all of the neighboring communities had the same TOTing window as we did.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

The little ones started early.... like 5. Still light out being so close to central time it takes longer to get dark here. We live on a cul de sac and the main road is always buzzing with TOTers. Many are hesitant to go down the cul de sacs due to many of them around here being really hilly. Ours is smaller and flat and usually you can see all the lights from my house at the top of the street. Annoyingly my next door neighbor had a lot of his relatives come over parking on the street and blocking the view of my house from the main street. My husband got on his PA making silly spooky noises and getting the kids down the street. What helped later on in the night is the beer we gave out to adults. They were telling other adults and that lured them all down. xD. I would guess we got in the 200's this year. Only thing that we didn't get was the older TOTers that come out near the end (9:30ish) and is how I dump the rest of my candy. I over bought this year.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I had 25-30...more than last year:grinning:


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

We actually tried to keep track this year. Roughly 245.


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

We had around 40 to 50 this year. Great weather, but a school night so it started early and wasn't crowded and was more bursts of people. Last year I think we had more like 70 to 80. We did have people hang out in our yard and stop by multiple times, so that was fun! 

I have waaaay too much leftover candy.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We had 270, which is very close to last year's count. Two years ago we were up to well over 500. I thought last year was down due to all the Saturday parties and such but I guess not. Next year I'll buy for 250 and call it good. I'm fine with that. I just hate all the leftover candy and money wasted this year.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

I actually bought a tally counter this season to keep track. Of course my friends and family made fun of me for it. 

My final tally was 117...which is I believe the most we've ever had.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm guessing 650 to 675. Had 620 flashing dinosaur things, ran out of those and then went through 10 pounds of candy (gave out hand fulls). I'm getting more and more every year.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

spinachetr said:


> I'm guessing 650 to 675.


Holy Cow!!!!!! I would love that!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

We had 55, a bit more than last year, but less than several years ago when we first moved into our current house, when it seemed like we'd get about twice as many trick or treaters. They started around 6:30 or a little after last night and by 8:15, it was over. 

In past years, especially when Halloween fell on a Friday and not a school night, I remember getting trick or treaters all the way until 9:30 or so. At any rate, I gave away all of the treat bags I made and only had to open one large bag of candy, so it worked out.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Approx 250, which is down for us. BUT, we didn't do our haunt last year. So, that combined with it being a school night I think brought lower numbers. Still a great night and successful haunt!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

We only had about 45-49 ToTs. We've had more kids every year, but this year we barely reached last year's numbers. We had a group of teens right around curfew that helped us reached that number, but otherwise, we would have had less than last year!


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

I gave out 462 treat bags and had twice that with the people just coming over to take pictures an enjoy looking at the little ones enjoying the night, weather was great here too and everything worked nicely. Overall a great season, now to get ready for next year :-D


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd guess about 40-50. Was nearly out of candy within an hour and fifteen minutes as I hadn't had time to get extra beforehand. Car got egged on the way to get more. Only a handful of ToTs came after I got back and none at all after 8 (the official end time, but I find that concept about as ridiculous as official christmas celebration hours), so I have a fair amount of candy left. Sat outside until 9:30 enjoying the ambiance before shutting off the candles and fog machine, and taking in easily stolen props.

Broke the rest down this morning, and I'll be the rest of the week organizing and packing it away for storage.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

We had about 150. Not bad since we live in a hilly subdivision with 1.5 acre lots. I'm sure the nice weather contributed to the bigger turnout.


----------



## Janie Ruiz (Nov 3, 2013)

I would say 150-200 lost track and count! its is the best turn out we ever had


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

updated count

looks like we had almost 400 ... around 390 

not bad for a town of 18,000 with the house located a little off of the beaten path

amk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

16

I feel like Charlie Brown getting rocks. I got more than those that got 0 but I kinda still feel like I got hosed on the ToTers.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

___________________________________________


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

52, down from 80+ last year. NONE of the neighbors on my block (8 homes) turned on their lights. I could see ToTers getting to the end of the side street, looking down the street and seeing only my house lighted up, turning around and not coming on my street at all. This was disappointing, as I had more decorations than any 20 of my neighbors combined. 

Those 52 who ventured into my graveyard were mesmerized by the singing pumpkins to the point that they'd stand there and watch the pumpkins sing a couple of songs before re-joining their parents, who were typically screaming at them to hurry up from the street. I had one tween girl scream when the projected apparition appeared on the darkened porch behind me as I stood in the driveway. Good times!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Had over 500! They kept coming up to the house til 9:45, even though I had a sign out front saying only til 8:30 (cuz of my 3yr olds bedtime)...surprisingly it was mostly families with young children that late!!! I was still outside taking pics/videos of the display so it was attracting visitors with the lights still on


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

We gave out 160 treat bags and then had to break into our overflow candy we had bought earlier in the day "just in case" . Total TOTs number about 175 kids. It was about the same as last year. We live next door to a great home haunt and they bring in a lot of kids from out of the neighborhood. They don't all make it to our house but we get at least half of the kids that go to the haunt. Our street has about 30 houses on it and many of the houses, like us, decorate in some way ( lights, props, etc. ). We sat on our front porch and gave out candy so we could enjoy watching the kids screaming, running and having fun at the home haunt. Also so we wouldn't have to keep getting up and down so much. LOL This is our third year in our house. We closed on our house just a week before Halloween 2014 and we knew we would get a lot of TOTs and we love it. 

Some houses on our block kept all their lights off. It makes me sad to see some folks/houses don't like to partake anymore but what can you do. Hopefully traditional Halloween TOTing never goes away. What a shame that would be. I'm doing my part to keep it alive LOL


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

We had two!! I never had any before at an apartment, so needless to say I was excited. It's been 6 years since I last had a ToT!


----------



## bumpkin (Oct 20, 2015)

17. Its dwindled since the older kids have aged out. Now they were just hanging around the streets. One older kid did the clown thing. Had one strange older kid we called the cops on. Must have walked up and down our street like 12 times. Hit houses that didn't have lights on. Would avoid crowds, walk in the dark. Sheriffs drove down and evidently didn't spot him. Oh well. I miss the days of a lot of trick or treaters. But then I would probably be *****en I had to buy all that candy.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

we had 12... I was optimistic and made 25 bags of candy. I actually gave out 2 to a little girl who was afraid of the spider at the door.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have to count the leftovers to know for sure but we prepped for 200 bags based on last year's great weekend turnout but know for sure we were probably half of that this year. While some people might have better attendance during the school week, we do much better on the weekend. Hubby will probably take a big bag of goodies with him to work for those parents who live in a less halloween friendly neighborhood. Just not much into eating halloween candy any more and hubby isn't either even though he pick out what we were giving out this year.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

We had TOTs up till 9pm, I was surprised for a school night. A lot of them were young too. Had a few show up when it was all shut down and I was tearing down anything expensive enough to worry about. We had between 200-300. It was a wonderful evening.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

We had a slightly smaller turn out than usual. We counted about 95. I'm sure the weeknight and the crazy hot weather here had something to do with it!


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

i think we might of had 60 in a heavy populated area. my brother had 100 in an hour in a subdivision. may have to move to one of those some day.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

had our usual 300ish! started out slow but then it picked up - had to refill the cauldron several times


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

We had about 100, we are in a new house this year in a new city, but luckily ended up on the edge of one of the ToT hot spots.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I usually get 120-130+ and I made up 101 treat bags and had extra chips and candy that never got handed out. I only got 92 kids. They usually start knocking on the door about 3:00 - 3:30 but this year it was almost 5 pm before they started coming around. It was beautiful yesterday too. Nice and warm for Halloween weather; it is usually cooler. I am surprised the numbers were down this year and I hardly saw any teens. I usually get quite a few teens in costume but this year there weren't many.


----------



## Katrich (Jan 26, 2016)

We live in a development with 250 homes only 5 had decorations. Mine the most of the five any way we had over 400. We buy 500 regular size bars variety of course. Lot's come just to see what is new. Already starting on next year's new things.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

321 tots this year! We ran out of goodie baga and had to go to the backup candy! (I made 310 goodie bags). It was a great turnout for a cold school night!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got about 25, more than last year. I made 35 treat bags and used them all because some kids got 2. I live on a dark cul de sac and it seems that most of the kids stick to the main streets, I even heard one kid in a large group say "that's a dead end". Like that means we don't have candy???


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

For the last few years we average 100, this year was no exception.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Excellent year for us, had about 360+ for candy and this is the first year we had more in the haunt - over 400 went through. Also got 4 bags worth of donations for the food bank and some monetary donations. Was supposed to be 6-8pm, but the haunt went until 8:30 and then had to turn a few away as my actors had not had a break and were dying from heat and needing bathroom breaks. Great year!


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

We had 21. It seemed like we had at least twice as many last year. Oh well, I chalk it up to not so halloween-y weather (too warm) and a school night. I'm already planning for next year. I want to do my yard up more.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Actual candy bars handed out; over 500, Number of visitors through the haunt exceeded 800. TOT hours ended officially at 8 p.m. but at 8:15 the line went down three houses. We got them all in.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

between 130 and 150.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

It was rainy and miserable all Halloween day. I told my fellow haunters that we might get a few kids but at least we could eat, drink and be scary. I've had a very hard year and really struggled to pull Halloween together. Right up until this weekend, I was considering canceling. One of my friends lost her husband a couple of months ago so she was also low in spirit. Nobody was as jazzed about it as we usually are - especially with the lousy weather and the low TOT expectations.

We ended up having more kids than ever before. All in great costumes, little ones and bigger ones. It was a little misty but the rain stopped. I overhead several kids 'wowing' over the props which felt great.

The kids LOVED the Eye in One game I designed (throwing an eyeball into a crevice in a big tree). Everyone got three tries (except for the tiny ones who were given extra turns until they got the eyeball in the hole). One kid bragged about how easy it would be and then he missed all three tries. He came back to ask if he could try again but before I could answer his friends told him 'no'. Funny! The kids were lined up to play this simple game and most of them had to be reminded to pick up candy before they left. The prizes were $1 store stuff but the kids just had fun. I heard one of them say, "Look! I won a Halloween pencil!" Ha! Ha!

So Halloween helped us all forget our troubles for a few hours. Then we sat down to my Louisiana dinner of gumbo, red beans and rice and cornbread. Just the ticket for a chilly autumn night.


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

I had 290 TOTs come by. Not many houses on my block even had their lights on for TOT's. 

I keep trying to think if it's the day of the week, or what, but it seems to be getting fewer TOT's each year. I still had a great time!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

We had 83 if I counted right. We only had around 18 last year so I doubled up on the candy handed out this year. I had to cut back on handouts towards the end. Most we've ever had at this house.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

around 10,000. easily. JK lmao. 50-60 slow night but still fun. To some of you who got over 6-800 I give you credit I do not think I have the energy to pass out that much candy honestly lol.


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

This year we bought and passed out approximately 2300 pieces of candy (one piece per ToT). We opened at 5pm and ran out candy by 6:30pm. Due to the weather and Halloween falling on a Monday we thought were were going to get half of last years ToT's (5200). Boy were we wrong. I ran into one of our neighbors and they said they passed out approximately 3200 pieces of candy this year and were done by 8:30pm. It worked out well for us, we got to see our other neighbors displays and enjoyed the festivities!


----------



## 65Ace (Jan 29, 2015)

Despite great weather ToT traffic was down this year substantially, only about 60 ToTers, last year in the cold and rain we had over 100.
Still a very success haunting.


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

200+ TOTs (+lots of parents) came by to see our house projection, but being a school night plus a steady drizzle kept the numbers down compared to last year. Still well worth putting the work into making the show.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

we had 115 ToTers, down a little from previous years, it started raining at 7:20 and progressively got worse. I started breaking down at 8:00 (normally start at 9:00) and had everything either moved into the back yard, house or garage by 9:15, that was the quickest breakdown I have ever had, I had no electronics out so it all went quick. Very happy for the quick breakdown and also we were pleased with the turnout for nearly 2 hours of ToTers. For Northern California this is the third time in 5 years that we have gotten rain, talked to my wife about doing a garage haunt in addition to the yard? She seems receptive


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

We got 39 this year. It's pretty average for this part of town. (I still wish it were more.) 

Most of the kids started around 6:00 and were finished around 8:30.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

* My wife made 360 goodie bags and we have about 15 or so left so figure around 345 kids plus parents we had maybe 500 people here in that 7 hour period. the Weather was Great it was about 60 with a slight breeze and sunny. The first TOTers came around 2:45ish and the last came about 9:30. we started setting up the Lifesize animatronics about 1 and then we got dressed ready to scare people and the pic below is all of us ready to go. I was Leatherface *


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

We had a banner year. I set up a counter to track people coming through so I didn't have to rely on candy counts (since candy seems to evaporate somehow).  Since we started making a haunted maze last year, and improved it this year, we went from about 60 ToTs four years ago to 533 this year. What was really funny is we have a ton of leftover candy because a lot of kids would get through the maze and just have no interest in candy! They would be all amped up and thrilled or scared and even though my son would point out the candy bowl a lot of folks just walked past it. I guess the adrenaline rush was better than the candy one. 

We also got three volunteers who approached me to ask if they could help, and we put them to work! They stayed the whole night and have come back Tuesday and this afternoon to help with the takedown and cleanup, and want to work with us this year to get ready for 2017.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Only had 20-25 which was very surprising. It was our first year passing out candy as we just bought our house, but we live in a large neighborhood that butts up against other neighborhoods which fill 2 elementary schools and 3 high schools. I grew up a few streets down and remembered there being so many people out on Halloween. So needless to say I've got some candy to eat my way through :/


----------



## JDJD (Sep 27, 2005)

We handed out about 600 bags of candy.

The weather was dry and windless, which is optimal, but it was close to 0° C (32° F); i.e., low, albeit not particularly unusual for this time of year. The night started out a bit slow, before eventually taking off, probably due to the Monday work day factor.

A lot of the TOTers are shipped in to my neighbourhood - which is getting older and, by extension, less active at Halloween - in large part because of our display. Two of my five neighbours on the crescent are still handing out candy and hoping I won't give up this annual hobby, as they are well aware that if I do, there won't be much in terms of traffic at Halloween.

Will probably be back at it next year, as long as my son is still at home and helping out; he's first-year university, so there's a few years left. Beyond that, my display days will be behind me, notwithstanding my lovely wife's belief I've got another 10 Halloweens left in the tank.

JD's Halloween 2016

Cheers,

JD


----------



## richgrant (Oct 2, 2016)

30 door bell presses in groups of 3 to 7. Great night


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

this year we got 0 ...but to be fair we are renting and in an apartment, can't wait to finally move back to a house hopefully before next fall


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Had good weather and got about 120 TOTs. Made 100 treat bags then used extra candy for rest.


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

According to our clicker we had 243 through our garage haunt plus heaps more scardy cats and small kids that just got candy. This is down on last year but was a Monday night in Australia and started raining quite early, Still happy with numbers though and can't wait 'till next year.

ps" we stopped making bags and just let TOT's take candy from a bowl, saves so much as most only take one or two !!


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

2014 (Friday night) 350 TOTers 2015 (Saturday night) 300 TOTers
2015 (Monday night) perfect weather, from 3:00 (when the school lets out) until 8:30 (last 2, who in costume drove themselves) 475ish.
Build it and they will come!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

600 ish. My designated clicker shirked duties, so not exact count. 

Interesting asides:

Almost 100 adults trick or treating. Not just going through with kids, but full costumed trick or treating. 

An organized group of 60 teens come by aged 12-16. Overall they were polite if a bit rowdy, didn't crowd, accepted the '4 at a time' limit and didn't try to double dip, hit the neighbors while waiting their turns. They were traveling in a hay wagon with a couple 55 gallon barrels in back, all candy went into the barrels. Damnedest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well we finally managed to get our display up on Halloween...never did that before but it looked ok. I'll post some pictures of the daytime view but it really was cool at night. We had approx. 200 but none of the neighbors handed out candy this year. I found out from some of the parents that not only did our little town have a trunk or treat at the church but the businesses all handed out candy too from 6 - 8 pm. They had food and hay rides. The hay rides always stopped at our house but this year 3 tractors pulling full loads of people just drove by. 

Shocking to me was the amount of newcomers we had. Hard on my ego to go from crowds of 600 down to 200, 2012 we had 1000. I was so sad after it was all over but then came here and read how all of your nights went and I felt better. 200 is not a bad number and people raved about how the display looked. Jerry rigged that gypsy up so she talked continuosly, she was great. We had a nice night and yes The Walking Dead thing got brought up a lot but I handled it.

As we are putting things away I'm already getting organized for next years building of props.....let the work begin!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

200 is not bad. Especially with the hay rides not stopping.

There are times I miss "only" getting 200.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

About 70, maybe 80. We are a relatively small, new neighborhood that is still growing. It's more than previous years.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

We originally thought to get about 600 ToT's but after talking to our neighbor who counted and that we handed out 3000 pieces
of candy it is looking like we had 900 Tot's and a new record as we usually get 500-600. We had 600 easy last year and this year
we had 78 degree weather that was sunny and no wind. Best Halloween is the last 10 years.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

81 at our place. We scaled way back this year, no walk-thru as I was working out of town. Apparently we were sitting at 70 from 8:30 to 9:00, and had a minor push after the local Fireworks display.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

We had about 275 TOTers. But we had over 400 in the yard on the Friday night before for our performance.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

We usually have a low turnout because we live on a busy road instead of a subdivision. We had 10 this year. Which is good for us. It's actually 10 more than last year because it was a torrential down pour last year.


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

It's hard to say....we went through 8 bags of Costco candy. I'm guessing around 400-500 trick or treaters...not counting the kids who went through the haunt over and over again


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Just the right amount, and they were all delicious. Truthfully I prefer quality over quantity and we had some spectacularly costumed TOT's this year. A lot of kids + parents taking photos and enjoying the moment. I would estimate around 200+.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Perfect weather! A few more than last year right about 250


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

We had about 80 which was a new record for us. I am not sure what we an idea number would be. Since it is only me supervising the haunted maze and my wife passing out candy in the front, I think that we are getting close to our idea number. We are usually busy from 7pm to 9pm with occassional 10 minute gaps which allows me to check in with my wife.


----------



## SURT666 (Sep 30, 2008)

I had about 75 kids this year. I didn't do a big yard display this year. I plan on doing a clown themed yard next year.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

We had good weather and planned for 800; landed 650.....


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Never have had a ToT at the house in the 30 so years we've lived here. We go into town for the Community ToT hours at the Visitor Center.. they guess there were about 450 who came into the Visitor Center so maybe 500- 550 not counting the ones who came back to check out our hearse with their friends during the 3 hours of the event before the rains started up.


----------

